# WSP Drops $40 Min. Requirement



## commoncenz (Aug 6, 2015)

Didn't see this posted anywhere, but WSP has dropped their requirement that you make a minimum purchase of $40. As it stands now, all orders under $40 will incur a flat rate of $7.95 for shipping and all orders over $40 will still ship for free. 

Good move on their part imho.


----------



## not_ally (Aug 6, 2015)

That does seem like a good move!  Unless they amortize any increases over product prices like they allegedly did when they went to free shipping.  If not, I think this works really well for a lot of us.


----------



## JayJay (Aug 6, 2015)

I don't know about you all, but I just hurts my heart to pay $13 for shipping. I don't know why. Even if the price is tacked on to the cost of the product, it just somehow seems more acceptable for me to know that the total of my shopping cart won't change when I check out.


----------



## not_ally (Aug 6, 2015)

Jay Jay, I am confused, where is the $13 from?


----------



## TeresaT (Aug 6, 2015)

NA, I think JJ is talking about shipping in general or their old shipping rates.  At least, that's my interpretation of the statement and I totally agree!  I'd rather pay a little more for the product and have the shipping included in that price than get really good prices and pay a fortune in shipping charges.


----------



## Stacyspy (Aug 6, 2015)

I confess I'm also one who would rather pay a little more for product than pay a separate shipping charge. 
I tend to buy things in bunches anyway, so I like to use businesses that offer free shipping.


----------



## not_ally (Aug 6, 2015)

I prefer the free shipping, don't get me wrong, my orders are always above the min., b/c I usually keep a cart going and don't check out until then.  But I like the option of having a fairly low set fee if for some reason I want/need something before that.  What happened the last time they changed their price structure is that - according to what many people said - their prices went up by enough that if you bought $40 worth of stuff, you'd end up paying enough in increased pricing to eat up the "free shipping" break you were getting.  Don't know if this makes sense, super tired today and the brain is pretty fuzzy.  

Also, a flat fee of $7.95 in shipping for anything under $40 is pretty good.  It seems like most places would charge you close to $15 for a single  lb order of FO if you were desperate enough to buy it that way.  And the "regular" free shipping structure at WSP stays the same.  So as long as the *product prices* stay the same, it seems like a happy outcome all around.


----------



## JayJay (Aug 6, 2015)

TeresaT said:


> NA, I think JJ is talking about shipping in general or their old shipping rates.  At least, that's my interpretation of the statement and I totally agree!  I'd rather pay a little more for the product and have the shipping included in that price than get really good prices and pay a fortune in shipping charges.



Yes exactly. 

Sorry for the confusion NotAlly.


----------



## TheDragonGirl (Aug 7, 2015)

Thats really excellent to be honest


----------

